# Central Air Unit Not Cooling House



## BrendanMowgli (Jun 30, 2009)

I have 2 units- one upstairs and one downstairs-

The upstairs is blowing- I feel the air blowing- the thingamabob outside (can't think of the name) is operating, but no cold air. I did notice that there's no water being pumped out.

I hear its the compressor, but hopefully it's something else. Is there a few other checks I can do before I call the rapis- I mean the HVAC guy?

Thanks!


----------



## tinmarine (Nov 19, 2007)

BrendanMowgli said:


> I have 2 units- one upstairs and one downstairs-
> 
> The upstairs is blowing- I feel the air blowing- the thingamabob outside (can't think of the name) is operating, but no cold air. I did notice that there's no water being pumped out.
> 
> ...


 
Your looking for answers from people, but want to call them rapists huh? 
Great first post.


----------



## BIG DAVE (Mar 3, 2003)

BrendanMowgli said:


> I have 2 units- one upstairs and one downstairs-
> 
> The upstairs is blowing- I feel the air blowing- the thingamabob outside (can't think of the name) is operating, but no cold air. I did notice that there's no water being pumped out.
> 
> ...


go out to the thingamabob, and check if the witchmacallit is loose. if its thight, check the 
dohiggie by the back part of the blower thing. if every thing looks good then call the 
rapist!!!! good luck hope this helped!!!! dave


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

Definitely the Trans flux Capacitor in the Thingamabob. You can call me for a Saturday appointment. Double time!:evilsmile

Griff


----------



## BIG DAVE (Mar 3, 2003)

griffondog said:


> Definitely the Trans flux Capacitor in the Thingamabob. You can call me for a Saturday appointment. Double time!:evilsmile
> 
> Griff


dont you mean double team!!!!!


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

BrendanMowgli said:


> I have 2 units- one upstairs and one downstairs-
> 
> The upstairs is blowing- I feel the air blowing- the thingamabob outside (can't think of the name) is operating, but no cold air. I did notice that there's no water being pumped out.
> 
> ...


Sounds like the canutin valve is stuck and needs to be lubed. Use some relative bearing grease...any other kind can cause problems. Also look to see if the Johnson rod is binding, not allowing the canutin valve to open fully.


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

BIG DAVE said:


> dont you mean double team!!!!!


I get the gauges you open up the CO2 tank.:woohoo1:

Griff


----------



## TODDFATHER (Jun 5, 2002)

Send me a PM! 



Toddfather


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

At least I know what to call myself and my guys:evil:


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

tinmarine said:


> Your looking for answers from people, but want to call them rapists huh?
> Great first post.


 can you say [email protected]$ZZs???
:lol:


----------



## Terry Williams (Dec 20, 2000)

Twilli use to be rapist


----------



## tinmarine (Nov 19, 2007)

Terry Williams said:


> Twilli use to be rapist


Yep, back in his kinder, gentler days. I heard now he's a REAL prick.:SHOCKED:


----------



## Terry Williams (Dec 20, 2000)

dang who told you that


----------



## tinmarine (Nov 19, 2007)

Terry Williams said:


> dang who told you that


Some guy that knew his dad.


----------



## Greekrukus (Oct 20, 2008)

you also might want to check your car to make sure your blinker fluid is properly filled as well as the brake light gas... is the FLUX CAPACITOR working too??? just wondering...


----------

